# Basic light setup



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've only been flounder gigging once or twice and it was on other people's boats. Only ever stuck one fish and didn't get him. I didn't think it was a fish and it startled me when I stuck it and it took off:whistling:

Anyhow, I have a little 17ft Pro Sports CC which is not an ideal boat but would probably work somewhat for gigging At least it should work better than my 26 Horn. I also already have a Honda 2000 so I have AC power. What should I look at for lights that are reasonable but decent to try on my own?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

To see if you like going on that boat go to wally world and pick up a couple 10$ halogen work lights, and stop by lowes for some wood/PVC and make a temp bracket for the lights. You will have about 30 bucks in it. You do have a trolling motor, right? And a gig? If you decide to go bigger/better got to econolight.com and order the 150w HPS or the 400W HPS if your loaded. Now go stick some fish and post the pics.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have an old 12v trolling motor but I doubt it would move the boat in any wind or sea. The boat also only has 1 battery. I didn't think about the work light halogens. Thanks for that idea. I don't have a gig yet either but that isn't a big deal. I can find a gig.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You would be surprised what an old 12v trolling motor will do. A 17' boat isn't that big. I would definitely get a battery for the trolling motor separate of the engine battery. Make use of the 12v output of the honda also, wire it to the trolling motor battery if you plan on staying out for several hours. 

Where are you located? My boat is under going surgery at the moment, but if your close to the FWB area I'll take you when its done. I'm running halogens for the time being, when funds allow I'll be going to HPS.
Here is a link to the build thread.
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum41/thread23731.html


----------

